# Real meat as training treats?



## Lin (Mar 30, 2011)

I am watching videos by Zak George (I am watching from his old videos). While watching his video How To Teach Your Dog to Limp, he recommends using real meat as rewarding treats. Does anyone know what real meat is he referring to? I THINK I have seen deli meat in his video but I am not 100% sure. I am not experienced with human food as my dogs have always been eating dry dog foods. 

I have did some search and reading on the forum, but I am not finding an exact answer. I am not sure if "real meat" is referred as "raw food" for dogs (?). I am not looking to switch over to a full raw food meal, just using something different as training because he isn't loving his treats as much as he used to >.< 

If I used any wrong term, please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It just means meat. Deli meat, a chunk of steak or chicken, whatever. Just plain sliced, or cubed, cut up meat that you've cooked without seasoning.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I like the ziwipeak treats for when I don't feel like handling real meat, it's just like dried meat and it's good for them.

Otherwise I use roast chicken or I get the slices of stuff from the deli and cut into tiny pieces, such as roast beef, silverside, chicken, turkey, etc. But yeah, any meat is fine, you could use leftover meat from your own dinner or raw meat, or anything.

The important thing is to use something your dog loves though. Some dogs love bread more than meat, so for those dogs you'd use bread.


----------

